# What the heck is this?



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I figured you electronic gurus would know what this is. I Just got this contraption along with a head unit and various amp installation wires. Can anyone tell me what it is? It's obviously got a relay attached to it and the clear box has a pot on it for some kind of adjustment? The guy I bought the stuff from said something about a factory amp in his Civic popping when he turned the system on and this might have been added to fix that?


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe the "clear box" is an adjustable timed output and the relay looks to increase output amperage. The clear box IIRC is positive or negative output adjustable and the pot adjust the time.

But i could be wrong...

Give it 12 volts to the Red and Black then test it with testlight and or Multi Meter


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

definitely appears to be an adjustable timer circuit.


----------

